# A Generation Xer excited about what Gen Z can do for the future.



## GenXer (Jan 20, 2012)

I was reading a series of articles on Gen Z (1995 to 2010???) and our little whipper snappers (Gen X's and Y's kids). The negatives were that these kids are little emperors running around being rude and bossing their parents around ...Yeah, like I would ever like my kids and nephews/nieces do that to me LOL..Sheeeiiit..Shine that. 

Hold up, gotta take this baby aspirin.

Others say that their expectations are so high that they are in for a rude awakening on how the real world is. The positives are that since these kids grew up during the 9/11 attacks, school shootings, and economic collapses, they will be more financially savvy and will be more involved in making the world a safer place. Blah blah..Generalizations. As the years go by, I'm pretty skeptical if my Generation (X) and the one after ours (Millennials) can solve crap we're dealing with today much less tomorrow's challenges. Gen Y is supposed to be optimistic, maybe they can fix things. Maybe. Gen Z , what's your take on you guys taking the baton from the geezers years from now? You guys up for it? 

I'm like that dude in the Matrix movie excited about what Neo can do.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

The kids are our future and they will do great things!!!!


----------



## wellfxd (Jul 28, 2013)

There is no hope of our generation doing anything worthwhile. Based on all the shit I see on the internet and when I'm in town with my mates, I wouldn't be surprised if our generation somehow managed to kill off the human race.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

When we're in charge, humanity will either crash and burn or go on to prosper. 


The people hating on Gen Z don't realize all generations were dumb as fuck when they were young. Baby Boomers, what did your parents think of whole hippie movement? Gen Xers, did they like your drugs, sex and rock & roll attitude?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I missed out on the hippie movement but my parents and I did have a good laugh about some of their fashion statements.
People have the right to be immature when they are very young. It doesn't mean that they are destined to destroy the world.



ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> When we're in charge, humanity will either crash and burn or go on to prosper.
> 
> 
> The people hating on Gen Z don't realize all generations were dumb as fuck when they were young. Baby Boomers, what did your parents think of whole hippie movement? Gen Xers, did they like your drugs, sex and rock & roll attitude?


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

Long as they/we curb the rate at which babies are produced.


----------

